# Blackwater 6/14/2017



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

I took the week off to do some snapper fishing. Well mother nature hasn't really cooperated so well. So I have been hitting blackwater and Escambia River in between rain showers. I am a beginner in fly fishing been doing it a little over a year getting a little better every time. Not a ton of action but was excited about the size and quality of fish I caught. All were released.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice catch and good job putting the little one on some fish too !!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice.....I bet baby gurl had a great time especially seeing ya fly catching!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I dont think it can get much better than catching them on the fly. Great job


----------

